# If HCG is a research product .....



## beeazy (Feb 9, 2011)

...How come none of these "research" stores that sponsor board carry it? Is it listed under another name maybe?

I need some HCG for research and I like using the "research" sites because most of them take VISA, makes things easier for me.

Any help, advice, or recommendations 
(Preferably of a sponsor)? 




Mods if this is unacceptable please delete


----------



## toothache (Feb 9, 2011)

HCG is a controlled substance so it's illegal to sell without a prescription.  At least I think that's how it is.


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure about this as I've never really looked into carrying it, but from what I understand the laws vary greatly from state to state. I'm pretty sure that in homeopathic products its legal, but the amount thats actually in this stuff is a joke and for practical purposes would be completely useless. As I said I'm not an expert on this but this is what I've gathered. Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------

